# Make problem - make: don't know how to make ask-license. Stop



## outivh (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi dears, I found a problem in my newly minimal installed FreeBSD8.1/amd64ï¼Œand I had bother with it for several days, when first login, I do the following operation:


```
freebsd# cp /usr/share/example/cvsup/ports-supfile /etc/ports-supfile
freebsd# ee /etc/ports-supfile [color="Red"](change default host to "cvsup16.freebsd.org")[/color]
freebsd# csup -L 2 /etc/ports-supfile

......(ports update completed)

freebsd# cd /usr/ports/ftp/axel
freebsd# make install clean
make: don't know how to make ask-license. Stop
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/ftp/axel.
freebsd#
```

And if I use a different host in ports-supfile...


```
freebsd# ee /etc/ports-supfile [color="Red"](change default host to "cvsup4.freebsdchina.org")[/color]
```

After the ports update, every~ make is just~ fine~, or maybe there's something wrong in cvsup16? tks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 3, 2010)

Use portsnap(8), using csup(1) is deprecated. Not that it shouldn't work, but using the new tool for updating the ports tree is advisable.


----------



## outivh (Sep 3, 2010)

Thank you, is it popular? Traditionally, I use csup for years...


----------



## SirDice (Sep 3, 2010)

It's popular under new users. I'm still stuck on csup too (hard to break 10 years of habits).

You might just have gotten the update from one server somewhere halfway during an update. Or that server is just a bit 'off'. As you already found out it usually helps to try a different server.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 3, 2010)

(that typically never happens with portsnap ..)
(am not a new user (17 years))


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 3, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Use portsnap(8), using csup(1) is deprecated. Not that it shouldn't work, but using the new tool for updating the ports tree is advisable.



Technically, csup isn't deprecated for ports tree updating, just no longer the first choice for the average user.  (Actually, I just looked at the Handbook, and csup is still literally the first choice!)  Probably best to say that portsnap is the preferred method.

portsnap will wipe out custom patches and ports that aren't part of the tree, so there is a reason to stick with csup for a few users.


----------



## kewldaemon (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi all..

I'm running into the same issue on FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE-p13


```
testbox# cd /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portaudit
testbox# make clean
===>  Cleaning for portaudit-0.5.15
testbox# make install clean
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Extracting for portaudit-0.5.15
make: don't know how to make ask-license. Stop
```

Hadn't heard of 'portsnap' till this thread. It may be the wave of the future, but for now I'm having to deal with csup. Is there a way to get around this ask-license?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 15, 2010)

`# make -DDISABLE_LICENSES install clean`

looks like it should work.  But it should build without that, or at least it does here.


----------



## jasmine (Sep 16, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> portsnap will wipe out custom patches and ports that aren't part of the tree, so there is a reason to stick with csup for a few users.


And csup will wipe out custom modifications that *are* part of the tree. For those hacking[1] ports it's easier to keep track of changes in actual VCS.

[1] like simply adding --enable-foo to CONFIGURE_ARGS in port's Makefile


----------



## kewldaemon (Sep 16, 2010)

@ wblock,

Thanks for the tip, but no joy...


```
testbox# cd /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portaudit
testbox# make clean
===>  Cleaning for portaudit-0.5.15
testbox# make -DDISABLE_LICENSES install clean
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
make: don't know how to make check-license. Stop
```

This is really odd because everything was working fine about a week ago. I normally use the portupgrade utility. I have noticed that m4-1.4.14_1,1 fails to upgrade, so maybe I'll go down that rabbit hole...


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 16, 2010)

kewldaemon said:
			
		

> @ wblock,
> 
> Thanks for the tip, but no joy...
> 
> ...



That target is defined in /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.licenses.mk.  If you don't have that file, re-csup.  Or pick a different mirror and csup.


----------



## kewldaemon (Sep 17, 2010)

@ wblock

Thanks again. Upgrading to FreeBSD 7.3-RELEASE-p2 seems to have resolved the issue. Thanks for all the help. I'll keep /usr/ports/MK/* in mind next time.


----------

